# Free Cardie pattern. This is just stunning....



## MomBeezzzz

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw11/PATToranje.php


----------



## Sewalaskan

You are right. Stunning!


----------



## Bea 465

Oh my, that's a good looking sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grammax8

Beautiful....thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alimac

Thanks. That is beautiful.


----------



## JoyceinNC

That really is a stunning design. Don't know that I'd ever actually make the sweater, but I downloaded the pattern just so I can look at the picture whenever I want to! Orange can be a difficult color to work with, and not have it look like Halloween when done.

Many thanks!


----------



## Mireillebc

Thank you. It's on Ravelry too: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oranje


----------



## yarnawhile

Wow, stunning is the word alright, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ParkerEliz

That is a great looking sweater!


----------



## MomBeezzzz

I am working up the courage to try my first steek...


----------



## JulesKnit

Thank you and you are quite right!


----------



## Reetz

That is a gorgeous pattern........just a bit too much fairisle for me to knit!!


----------



## MomBeezzzz

Reetz said:


> That is a gorgeous pattern........just a bit too much fairisle for me to knit!!


no not to much 3 colours..
We could work it through together,,,
have you ever steeked

push us out of our comfort zone... it will be fun


----------



## run4fittness

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darowil

Didn't think much of the first, liked the second but the third is stunning I agree. I think it is the stark contrasts in the last one that makes it so stunning.


----------



## Katsch

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## JeanneHolmes

It is a beautiful sweater!


----------



## BrightMoon

Thanks


----------



## Strickliese

I love it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## vjh1530

Love it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## randiejg

Thanks for posting. Love the design. I may try to convert it to a pattern for my machine after the holiday knitting is done, as all that fairisle would be a lot easier to knit on the machine.


----------



## MomBeezzzz

randiejg said:


> Thanks for posting. Love the design. I may try to convert it to a pattern for my machine after the holiday knitting is done, as all that fairisle would be a lot easier to knit on the machine.


oh that would be interesting to see, as I wouldn't know the first thing about machine knitting, let alone the math to convert it...keep us posted if you do.


----------



## knittingnanna19

Wow. What a pattern. Have to choose colour combinations carefully. 
Not sure it's for me but it's an interesting challenge. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## MomBeezzzz

These are my colour choices as shared ...from Ella Gordon..

her blog http://ellagordon.wordpress.com/


----------



## MomBeezzzz




----------



## DollieD

WOW!
If I start this...right this second....perhaps I will have it done by Christmas 2016!!!
I love this!!!
Thank you!


----------



## yogandi

Stunning indeed!


----------



## JoyceinNC

By the way - I had to look up why Dutch athletes wear orange, it's an interesting story! Just couldn't figure out why they would favor a color not on their flag. One thing's for sure - you can sure pick them out in a crowd!

Looks like this fair isle pattern would be gorgeous in just about any color combination, but this orange combo is really outstanding, in my opinion. Love the idea of converting to machine knitting! I would have to make the sweater a Norwegian drop-shoulder style, but it would still be a traffic stopper.

Oooooo- I like the idea of gray with a pop of orange....


----------



## MomBeezzzz

I was just reading a blog I am sorry I don't remember whose , but they were saying that January is selfish knitters month,the month where knitters usually make something for themselves,,(it is so true isn't it)I plan to make this for myself. I just have to get the colours sorted out...so excited.


----------



## Paula N

Alimac said:


> Thanks. That is beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie

Stunning indeed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

